# Anybody running 17in Year One Rally IIs on a 69 GTO?



## 97ramsst (Jul 27, 2011)

We are thinking of getting a set of the 17x9 Rally IIs for a 69 GTO...is anybody else running them? I have a set of 275/40/17s (we part out late modle TAs...so they are stock WS6 tires) and plan to run those on all four corners. I have read there is clearence issues with 17x9.5s...should that combo fit?

Any pics of them on a car would be great (or if there is no I will post some soon! lol)


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Here are some off a 68 Lemans on Ebay with 17x9 on all corners


----------



## AdamIsAdam (Oct 15, 2012)

Sweet!

Sent from my EVO


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

:agree very nice. I now may go with those wheels on my ride.


----------



## RicerwannaB (May 11, 2009)

97Ramsst, Did you ever end up getting a set? Any pics, or anyone else with more pictures. I am interested in getting a set for my GTO as well. Thanks


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

RicerwannaB said:


> 97Ramsst, Did you ever end up getting a set? Any pics, or anyone else with more pictures. I am interested in getting a set for my GTO as well. Thanks



Here is another set on a '69 GTO. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/year-one-rally-ii-17-inch-40392/


Seeing his car and the blue car above, I think I'd go with 17 X 8's on the front and 17 X 9's on the rear on my car. I'm thinking about getting them for my '67 GTO.


----------



## Curby (Feb 9, 2013)

I have 17 x 9 all the way around with 255/45/17 on the front and 255/50/27 on the rear.










The only rub I have experienced is the front one day when I was in reverse and had the wheel at full lock. It was a little rub, and nothing worth worrying about.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

those look sweet...the rides and the wheels both...

Bill


----------

